# Finally, the 3rd part 5d vs d800 Camera Store



## Wilmark (May 20, 2012)

Canon 5D Mark III vs Nikon D800 Part 3 with Chad Tweten

The camera store has finally put out the last part of their comparison, for video and the 5& wins hands down.


----------



## Axilrod (May 22, 2012)

Repost


----------

